# Pygmy Cory Eggs?



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 pygmys in a 10gal all by themselves(waiting for the LFS to order me a couple more ), with a couple RCS, snails (MTS and bladder) and a fresh water limpet (tiny guy). So this morning i noticed this small small round bump on the side of my tank today. It is only the size of a pin head ish so there is no way id be able to get a good photo of it. 

At first i thought it could be snail eggs, but there was only 1 and not a cluster. Then maybe a baby limpet? except it isnt moving... so i am really hoping it is an egg. 

So i guess i have a couple questions before i get my hopes up: 
1) does the size of pygmy cory eggs vary? Like would one be twice the size as another? 
2) Is the color sorta cloudy on the outside and darker towards the middle? or more clear all the way through?

Thanks for your time! 
Curtis


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

Could be cory egg. Mine laid eggs whenever i did a water change and they laid them on the moss mostly but they can lay them anywhere. They are single eggs that look like tiny silicone beads. I think mine was clear. The fry are tiny! Hatched in 2-3 days. Good luck!

I wasn't there when the fry hatched but this is probably what it looked like:


----------

